# Deep Drop Trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Made a run for grouper and tile and had a great time. Made a highlight video from the trip. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=565

Here is Scott's double header.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing especially on this rainy day enjoyed the video love deep dropping!


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I am pissed. Was supposed to go out with you guys and came home to a break in. Ended up losing 10 reels and 3 cameras. Had a brand new Quantum Cabo 120 with blue braid. If anyone sees one for sale please let me know.

Scott


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

RSD, did you ever get your stuff back?


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

No and I am sure who did it . The person lives a few houses down and has not been outside since it happenend. Thanks for asking


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

my best friend that I tuna fish with lives on sunset Dr someone stole his Chevy dually in the middle of the night I think it was Tuesday night cops found his truck wrecked in ft Walton so keep your stuff locked up


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Must suck to have to worry about your neighbors being thieves.


----------

